# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Подумайте над этим

## Daff

Всем привет. Не знаю с чего начать даже... Начну с того, что совсем недавно по телевизору я увидел передачу про самоубийц. И я вот подумал: если вы считаете, что ваша жизнь не сложилась, всё плохо, и другого выхода нет как уйти из неё и вы твёрдо решили это сделать, то почему бы вам напоследок не улучшить жизнь другим, кто умирать не хочет, а хочет что-то поменять в своей жизни? Сейчас объясню что я имею ввиду, точнее предлагаю. А предлагаю я вот что: давайте мы возьмём кредиты на ваше имя и эти деньги отдадим мне? Мне они очень нужны, а вам они ТАМ не понадобятся, так ведь? Ещё можно завещать мне ваши квартиры, например. Я понимаю что это всё звучит странно, но если подумать, то в этом есть смысл, по крайней мере для меня... Взамен я могу предложить вам свою дружбу до конца вашей жизни.

----------


## Dementiy

Неужели ты наивно полагаешь что у тех кто хочет покончить с собой нет родственников, которым они могут завещать свою собственность?
Про кредиты - глупость, поскольку большие кредиты дают тем, кто много заробатывает, а такие люди не склонны к суициду.
Но чаще всего у самоубийц нет ничего кроме их отвращения к собственной жизни.

----------


## Daff

Всякое ведь может быть. У кого-то может и родственников никаких нет...
А по по поводу кредитов, мне не обязательно ведь от одного человека и большая сумма. Можно от нескольких, но по чуть-чуть

----------


## Pechalka

Автор,а губозакаточную машинку не хочешь?

----------


## Daff

Нет.
Я просто подумал, что вам ведь всёравно так-то... А у меня мечта есть...

----------


## Заблудшая

*Daff*, а почему бы тебе не предложить это своим родителям/родственникам? Набрать кредитов, завещать недвижимость, ну, может почку продать, на крайний случай, и уйти себе тихонько...
СУ не нужен ты и твоя фальшивая дружба, они не хотят жить, но это не твое дело.
Родители твои хотят жить, но и тебе помочь хотят.
Какая мотивация сильнее?



> А у меня мечта есть...


 Если у су мечта умереть, помог бы ему за исполнение своей мечты?

----------


## Daff

Нет конечно, не помог бы. Я против самоубийства в принципе, кроме неизлечимо физически тяжелобольных людей.

А дружбу предлагаю не *фальшивую*. Понимаю, что так кажется когда читаешь мой первый пост.

----------


## Traumerei

Деньги, добытые таким способом счастья не принесут, уж извольте...

----------


## trypo

такое предложение надо на более раскрученных по посещаемости форумах постить.
есть некоторый процент так сказать "шальных" су ,
которые вполне могли бы и оформить кредиты , вот с завещаниями уже много сложней - не шалости.
естественно, речь о тех , кто уже все решил.

есть норма морали - деньги не пахнут. не для каждого , но все ж.

----------


## Daff

Traumerei, я не верю в предрасудки. И что значит *таким* способом? Вам просто показалось, что я дружбу продаю или меняю.

Trypo, не подскажешь тогда более посещаемый ресурс? Я думал что самый такой это этот...

----------


## Игорёк

автор, для реализации своей мечты надо пахать, а не искать халяву. Работать иди.
 Я бы таким как ты из принципа ничего бы не стал завещать.

----------


## Traumerei

> Traumerei, я не верю в предрасудки. И что значит *таким* способом? Вам просто показалось, что я дружбу продаю или меняю.


 Ах, дело не в предрассудках, а в явном метафизическом противоречии...Поинтересуйтесь у своего самого близкого друга, хотел бы он получить деньги в случае Вашего самоубийства ? А потом подумайте, насколько такая дружба настоящая... (Напоминает фильм "Auf Herz und Nieren").
Когда такое читаешь,появляется отвращение ...впрочем, быть может, это оправданно и я не права ? 

...Какая же у Вас мечта, можно поинтересоваться ? Я это не спроста спрашиваю, недаром у меня такое имя -  Traumerei.

----------


## Daff

Игорек, у меня нет времени сейчас работать, т.к. я студент на дневном.
Да, даже если я пойду работать, то придется на мечту работать всю жизнь, а то и две.

Я никого ведь не заставляю брать кредиты и что-то мне завещать. Просто предлагаю так сделать тем у кого из близких никого нет.

P.S. Сейчас вот что на ум пришло: можете взять большой кредит и я готов приехать к вам (если вы не слишком далеко) и часть кредита прогулять с вами, разнообразить вашу жизнь так сказать.

На вашем месте я бы так сделал, раз нечего терять.

----------


## когда уже

моральный урод.

----------


## Игорёк

Ого!! Ты соизволишь осчастливить человека своей компанией!.. Какая щедрость! право не стоило.

----------


## Игорёк

> моральный урод.


 тролль может.  Давно их не было.

----------


## Daff

Да блин, причем тут чтобы сказал мой самый близкий друг??? Повторяю, я понимаю что мое предложение звучит чудовищно, но на самом ведь деле оно таким не является, если отбросить эмоции и *включить* голову, логику.

Traumerei, моя мечта - МОЯ мечта, извини...

P.S. По поводу *моральный урод*, *тролль*:  не всё является тем, чем кажется.

P.P.S. Как можно вспомнить пароль от ника на форуме, а то надоело писать с телефона, а с ноута не могу зайти - пароль почему-то пишут что неверный? *Восстановление пароля* не нашел на сайте...

----------


## когда уже

> осчастливить человека


  где человек?

----------


## Pechalka

Тема тупа,либо автор туп.Ты нам никто,даже если что-то кому-то перед смертью/суицидом отдавать-надо знать этогочеловека долгие годы,и испытывать к нему теплые чувства,будучи уверенным,что деньги не пропадут даром,а ты такую чушь пишешь,думаешь мы дураки...хочешь развести на бабло.Чеши отсюда!

----------


## Daff

Я не спорю, что перед тем как что-то отдавать человеку - надо его знать. Но готов поспорить с тем что обязательно надо знать его ДОЛГИЕ годы. Главное не количество часов, а качество общения. Например, если я, за сегодня прочитаю все 388 твоих сообщений, то я просто уверен что буду знать тебя лучше большинства твоих близких и *друзей* которые тебя знают много лет.

Я не пытаюсь никого *развести на бабло*. Вы просто не можете меня правильно понять...

----------


## Игорёк

при такой наивности ты врятли когда-то реализуешь свою мечту )

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Ни хрена себе!!!

----------


## trypo

есть просто нормы жизни , и нормы "я выбрал смерть" - когда совершенно не важно есть деньги или нет , или кому и на что они достанутся - мне все равно , ведь я сдохну.
я вижу это предложение , как шалость напоследок.
но дело в том, что на этом форуме сейчас нет таких , кто все для себя решил окончательно.
нападки на человека ,вы подумайте сами , - из-за *денег* - разве для вас это _морально-нравственная норма жизни_.
деньги - это мусор , средство. 
в них нету ценности , чтобы сразу уродом человека называть.

и все же шансов найти такого человека просто ничтожно мало.
ограбить банк удачно - более _вероятный_ вариант.

----------


## Daff

Ну почему же? Вдруг кто-то из СУ найдется наивней меня... Шутка)

Повторюсь: я против суицида (исключение безнадежно физически тяжелобольные люди), но суицид это дело личное, каждый имеет на него имеет право. Но всеравно печально когда ТАК уходят люди, тем более когда ОШИБОЧНО (в их состояние невозможно адекватно воспринимать реальность) полагают что иного выхода нет

----------


## Pechalka

> Например, если я, за сегодня прочитаю все 388 твоих сообщений, то я просто уверен что буду знать тебя лучше большинства твоих близких и *друзей* которые тебя знают много лет.


 Ты сам то понял что написал?! Во- первых,ты не прочтёшь все мои 388 сообщений по той простой причине,что 
это физически невозможно,устанешь,надоест,во-вторых,ты наивен и аморален,потому что "попрощайничать" таким образом-это аморально,в третьих,предположим,даже если бы ты и смог прочитать все мои 388 сообщений,ты не смог бы знать меня *лучше*,чем те,кто меня знают много лет.Это полный абсурд! Ни стыда,ни совести!



> Я не пытаюсь никого *развести на бабло*. Вы просто не можете меня правильно понять...


 Мы тебя как раз таки правильно поняли...это ты в первом посту даже видно замешкался и не знал как бы,да так,с чего начать,чтобы люди тут не поняли,что ты типа у нас тут бабло выпрашиваешь.

----------


## Daff

зачем_мне_ник, я аморален? Я рационален. Это во-первых. А во-вторых, если бы тебя так хорошо, как ты говоришь, знали твои *близкие*, то не позволили бы тебе сидеть одному в субботний вечер дома, на форуме самоубийц.

----------


## Pechalka

> зачем_мне_ник, я аморален? Я рационален. Это во-первых. А во-вторых, если бы тебя так хорошо, как ты говоришь, знали твои *близкие*, то не позволили бы тебе сидеть одному в субботний вечер дома, на форуме самоубийц.


 Выпрашивать  у людей таким способом деньги-это сверх аморально и цинично! Ты не хочешь работать и я уверена нет у тебя никакой мечты,ты просто пытаешься нас надуть и "поиметь" с нас денег.Думаешь,если здесь сидят люди,то они обязательно полоумные дураки,скорее ты дурак,раз не догоняешь что к чему и тебя в детстве не учили,что попрощайничать вообще-то некрасиво,а нужно своим трудом и умом зарабатывать бабло.
И не переводи стрелки.Почти никому из близких неизвестно на каких сайтах я бываю,тебя это не касается! А написал выше такую чушь про 388 мои сообщений,человека по инету вообще узнать на 100% я тебе скажу невозможно.Мы люди зачастую все ходим в "масках".Даже в реале...

----------


## Игорёк

да катись оно всё к черту !!   я твердо всё решил. Автор, давай кошелек или номер карты.. Есть сбережения около 250.000 рублей.  200 могу перечислить.

----------


## Daff

зачем_мне_ник,  

Я не *попрошайничаю* и не *развожу*. Я предлагаю. ПРЕ-ДЛА-ГА-Ю. Ты разницу увидишь наконец или нет..? 

Не считаю вас *полоумными дуракми*. Я считаю что вам просто нужна помощь, поддержка.

И я не говорил что по постам на форуме возможно узнать человека на 100%. Я говорил что когда прочту твои 388 сообщений, то буду знать тебя лучше многих твоих близких в реале.

Оффтоп. Подскажите как пароль сменить, а то я его забыл((( Хочу через ноут зайти...

----------


## Daff

Игорёк, хах) Ты серьезно?? Не верю. Слишком хорошо чтобы быть правдой)(

----------


## Балда

Лучше детишкам завещать - они больше этого достойны.

----------


## Daff

Балда, блин, да никто и не спорит с этим) Конечно лучше им. Мое предложение было исключительно полностью одиноким людям, одиноким во всех смыслах этого слова

----------


## Pechalka

автор,я уже денег отложила на губозакаточную машинку для тебя. :Big Grin:

----------


## Daff

Очень мило... Но как ты ее купишь, если из-за социофобии не сможешь выйти в магазин? Через из интернет домой закажешь?))

----------


## jeri

)) смешной мальчик)

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

Передача была не о самоубийствах, а о конце света 21.12.12. Там одного из слушателей так достали с лжезнамениями и домыслами, что он в пылу полемики заявил: ну раз есть такая уверенность, что через 2 месяца конец света, то подпишите мне ваши квартиры. Я найду что с ними сделать 22 декабря в аду. :Smile:

----------


## Pechalka

Вот и разоблачен наш мальчик!

----------


## Daff

Случайнозаглянувший, ненене, эта передача именно про самоубийство была, 4 дня назад шла. Не думаю что про Конец света *21.12.12* актуально показывать в конце октября 2013

----------


## Rum

Смешная тема  :Big Grin: .
Если бы я вот уже собралась на днях уходить из жизни, то чёрта с два я бы кому-нибудь отдала свои деньги, квартиры и имущество. Почему, раз уж они мне уже не нужны? Да хотя бы потому что я не питаю любви к людям, скажу больше, я их ненавижу и с какого это мне вздумается помогать им? Пусть сами сидят в том дерьме, в котором они есть.

----------


## Pechalka

ну я ж говорю парень смешон и наивен

----------


## Daff

> я не питаю любви к людям, скажу больше, я их ненавижу


 Ты забыла уточнить что это касается не всех людей, а только тех кто живет нормальной жизнью :Wink:  Это называется ЗАВИСТЬЮ, вот причина твоей злобы(обиды).

----------


## Игорёк

Мне больше всего понравилось про компанию, мол погуляю сместе с вами за ваш счет. При том написано это таким образом как буд-то ему еще и спасибо должны сказать)..  Очень смешно получилось )))

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> зачем_мне_ник, я аморален? Я рационален. Это во-первых. А во-вторых, если бы тебя так хорошо, как ты говоришь, знали твои *близкие*, то не позволили бы тебе сидеть одному в субботний вечер дома, на форуме самоубийц.


 Сидение одному в субботний вечер можно объяснить и тем, что человек находится в чужом городе, где у него нет близких людей. А те кто действительно его знает, любит и ценит возможно сейчас за тысячу километров от него. Следовательно Вы далеко не правы.




> Игорек, у меня нет времени сейчас работать, т.к. я студент на дневном.
> Да, даже если я пойду работать, то придется на мечту работать всю жизнь, а то и две.


 По этому поводу я могу сказать, что это бред. Вероятней всего работать Вы просто не хотите. Вы бы вполне могли учиться и работать. Скажем работать по выходным. Пускай работа по выходным и будет не особо прибыльная, но будет хоть какой-то движок в сторону цели. Либо Вы сидите на подобных сайтах в надежде что найдётся какой-нибудь отчаянный бедолага и скорей всего его Вы не дождётесь. Или же Вы идёте работать вместо того, что бы сидеть тут, вести глупые диалоги и доказывать свою правоту.




> Мое предложение было исключительно полностью одиноким людям, одиноким во всех смыслах этого слова


 Не думаю, что даже самый одинокий человек на это решится. Вполне вероятно, что попытка су не удастся, он передумает в последний момент или же его успеют спасти. В итоге твоя "помощь" обернётся для этого человека тёмной стороной. Даже учитывая, что в случае неудачной попытки самоубийства деньги от этого человека тебе так и не перейдут по наследству, то проценты за кредит еще никто не отменял.

----------


## Daff

> Мне больше всего понравилось про компанию, мол погуляю сместе с вами за ваш счет. При том написано это таким образом как буд-то ему еще и спасибо должны сказать)..  Очень смешно получилось )))


 Ты просто не так понял

----------


## Daff

Никки, спасибо за столь развернутое твое мнение, мне оно так было "нужно"... :фейспалм

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> Никки, спасибо за столь развернутое твое мнение, мне оно так было "нужно"... :фейспалм


 Всегда пожалуйста. Удачи в поисках 13-ти летней девочки, которая поведётся на Вашу неоценимую "помощь".

----------


## Daff

> Удачи в поисках 13-ти летней девочки, которая поведётся на Вашу неоценимую "помощь".


 13-летние мне не нужны, у них ничего нет, кроме родителей и бабушки

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> 13-летние мне не нужны, у них ничего нет, кроме родителей и бабушки


 Хм, и после этого Вы говорите о какой-то искренней помощи?
Да и как это нет? Ведь по обоюдному согласию 13-ти летняя девочка вполне может загнать свою почку, печень и костный мозг, а выгоду отдать Вам. И конечно же для этого бедняжке совсем не обязательно будет умирать на операционном столе, где из неё вытащат все внутренности.

----------


## Игорёк

> Всегда пожалуйста. Удачи в поисках 13-ти летней девочки, которая поведётся на Вашу неоценимую "помощь".


 13 летняя девченка со своей квартирой и счетом в банке ?))

----------


## Daff

> Хм, и после этого Вы говорите о какой-то искренней помощи?


 Хм, я так ответил потому-то думал что это "подкол" такой...
На самом деле, я правда готов(попытаться как минимум) оказать помощь независимо от возраста. Я, конечно не претендую на звание психолога, но кое-что в жизни я понимаю точно

----------


## Daff

> 13 летняя девченка со своей квартирой и счетом в банке ?))


 это сюрр))

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> 13 летняя девченка со своей квартирой и счетом в банке ?))


 Нет, это был сарказм.




> Хм, я так ответил потому-то думал что это "подкол" такой...
> На самом деле, я правда готов(попытаться как минимум) оказать помощь независимо от возраста. Я, конечно не претендую на звание психолога, но кое-что в жизни я понимаю точно


 Нет, не подкол. Какой смысл мне кого-либо подкалывать?
То что Вы хотите оказать помощь это похвально, однако разве не лучше оказывать её не преследуя какой-либо личной выгоды? Если Вы хотите именно поиметь какую-то выгоду с Вашей помощи, то идите учитесь на психолога. Это отличный способ. Но если этот способ не для Вас и Вы всё же хотите оказывать какую-либо помощь безвозмездно, тогда делайте это. И если кто-нибудь сам решит оставить вам своё наследство, то так тому и быть. Но предлагать самому подобную идею думаю не стоит.
А вообще лично мне эта ситуация кажется бессмысленной. Если Вы и правда готовы оказать хорошую помощь, то возможно, что именно благодаря Вам человек передумает умирать и найдёт в себе силы жить. Следовательно никакой выгоды Вы не получите. Ну а в противном случае, если человек всё же умрёт, то у Вас могут быть знатные проблемы с законом, особенно если кто-нибудь "левый" увидит Вашу тему на этом форуме. Собственно нужно ли Вам всё это, решать только Вам.

----------


## Daff

Да понимаю я что мне никто ничего не оставит) Я не расстраиваюсь даже.
Пару дней почитываю ваш форум. Затягивает. Интересно что-то новое узнавать о таких людях "изнутри". В реале вы ведь скрытные, замкнутые на себе серыи мышки... А тут вы как на ладоне, практически без "масок"

----------


## Pechalka

Вообщем мужики работать должны.Сейчас в 21 в.женщины работают больше мужиков,те же жир налёживают у телека и ждут прихода жены с работы или с такими же болтаются алкашами.Ей богу,как дети малые.Автор судя по всему из той же категории,да и еще с завуалированной своей добротой пытается нас наипать,лентяй,пытающийся нажиться на чужом!
Бесплатный сыр только в мышеловке,губу закатай обратно!

----------


## Daff

Как же мне тут не хватает смайла *фейспалм*...(((

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> Да понимаю я что мне никто ничего не оставит) Я не расстраиваюсь даже.
> Пару дней почитываю ваш форум. Затягивает. Интересно что-то новое узнавать о таких людях "изнутри". В реале вы ведь скрытные, замкнутые на себе серыи мышки... А тут вы как на ладоне, практически без "масок"


 Ну раз Вы понимаете, что альтруистов нынче мало осталось, то какой смысл данной темы?
А на счёт без масок, не могу согласиться. По крайней мере думаю, что далеко не все тут без "масок", а следовательно узнать их на 100% изнутри нельзя.

----------


## когда уже

какой, какой смысл...поржать вот какой. Кормите тролля дальше вкусняшками.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

Не думаю, что данный персонаж является троллем. Уж больно он какой-то спокойный что ли.

----------


## когда уже

конечно спокойный. Хороший тролль не нервничает, дергаются те, над кем он глумится. Уже 6 страниц ниачЕм накропали.

----------


## Rum

> Ты забыла уточнить что это касается не всех людей, а только тех кто живет нормальной жизнью Это называется ЗАВИСТЬЮ, вот причина твоей злобы(обиды).


 Я тоже живу нормальной жизнью. У меня есть всё, что и у остальных. Я не слишком ограничена в денежных средствах, но и нет излишка. У меня нет проблем с созданием новых контактов, следовательно, у меня много товарищей (не скажу друзей). 
Так что мои причины ненависти кроются совсем в других причинах.

----------


## Daff

> Ну раз Вы понимаете, что альтруистов нынче мало осталось, то какой смысл данной темы?


 Надеялся что повезет) Не повезло. Бывает.



> А на счёт без масок, не могу согласиться. По крайней мере думаю, что далеко не все тут без "масок", а следовательно узнать их на 100% изнутри нельзя.


 Хватит и 51% чтобы понять что за человек

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> конечно спокойный. Хороший тролль не нервничает, дергаются те, над кем он глумится. Уже 6 страниц ниачЕм накропали.


 И всё же не думаю, что это тролль. С таким же успехом за троллей можно принять добрую половину пользователей этого форума. Хотя многие из этих "троллей" приходят действительно с проблемами.

----------


## Daff

> конечно спокойный. Хороший тролль не нервничает, дергаются те, над кем он глумится. Уже 6 страниц ниачЕм накропали.


 Специалист по троллям?

----------


## Daff

> Я тоже живу нормальной жизнью. У меня есть всё, что и у остальных. Я не слишком ограничена в денежных средствах, но и нет излишка. У меня нет проблем с созданием новых контактов, следовательно, у меня много товарищей (не скажу друзей). 
> Так что мои причины ненависти кроются совсем в других причинах.


 Если у тебя всё так относительно неплохо на фоне других, то что ты тут забыла, м? Тебя в тролли так запишут))

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> Хватит и 51% чтобы понять что за человек


 Хм, а вы уверенны, что человек выдаёт себя за того кто он есть на самом деле? Я могу утверждать что я парень, но Вы ведь не знаете наверняка? С таким же успехом я могу оказаться и девушкой. В интернете я могу сказать любой возраст, любую ложь и Вы вероятней всего мне поверите. Хотя порой и в реале человек может отлично врать, и ведь сразу не поймёшь, что данный персонаж Вам нагло врёт. Я могу дать Вам ложную информацию о себе и Вы будете думать, что я говорю правду. А так же будете уверенны, что знаете меня хотя бы на 51%.

----------


## Daff

> Хм, а вы уверенны, что человек выдаёт себя за того кто он есть на самом деле? Я могу утверждать что я парень, но Вы ведь не знаете наверняка? С таким же успехом я могу оказаться и девушкой. В интернете я могу сказать любой возраст, любую ложь и Вы вероятней всего мне поверите. Хотя порой и в реале человек может отлично врать, и ведь сразу не поймёшь, что данный персонаж Вам нагло врёт. Я могу дать Вам ложную информацию о себе и Вы будете думать, что я говорю правду. А так же будете уверенны, что знаете меня хотя бы на 51%.


 Ну ты и зануда))

Пол, возраст, рост, вес и т.д. не критичны. Я обращаю первым делом внимание на манеру изложения мыслей, 
даже ложь человек излагает по-своему.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> Ну ты и зануда))
> 
> Пол, возраст, рост, вес и т.д. не критичны. Я обращаю первым делом внимание на манеру изложения мыслей, 
> даже ложь человек излагает по-своему.


 Что есть, то есть.
Изложение мыслей так же можно и "подделать". К примеру то как я пишу еще не значит ничего. Я могу писать как таджик Абрагим, но при этом быть начитанным человеком. А могу и наоборот казаться умным и всезнающим, но при этом быть глупым человеком.
Я могу давать дельные советы и казаться уверенным, но при этом я так же могу быть той еще тряпкой, которая кроме как писать советики на форуме больше ничего не может.  При всём этом Вы так никогда и не узнаете какой я на самом деле человек. К примеру, Вы считаете меня занудой, но где точная гарантия того, что я на самом деле являюсь занудой?

----------


## Rum

> Если у тебя всё так относительно неплохо на фоне других, то что ты тут забыла, м? Тебя в тролли так запишут))


 А, да тут была где-то моя темка, но многое уже изменилось, стала опытнее и сильнее. 
Скажем так, меня интересует смерть и самоубийство с эстетической стороны. 
Плюс ко всему не собираюсь умирать естественным образом безобразной старухой лет в 80, мой предел лет 40-50. 
P.S. вас уже записали)

----------


## Daff

> Что есть, то есть.
> Изложение мыслей так же можно и "подделать". К примеру то как я пишу еще не значит ничего. Я могу писать как таджик Абрагим, но при этом быть начитанным человеком. А могу и наоборот казаться умным и всезнающим, но при этом быть глупым человеком.
> Я могу давать дельные советы и казаться уверенным, но при этом я так же могу быть той еще тряпкой, которая кроме как писать советики на форуме больше ничего не может.  При всём этом Вы так никогда и не узнаете какой я на самом деле человек. К примеру, Вы считаете меня занудой, но где точная гарантия того, что я на самом деле являюсь занудой?


 Ты немного не понимаешь о чем я)  Постараюсь объяснить понятней. Смотри, твой закос под таджика будет отличаться от закоса под таджика Rum или когда_уже. Ты можешь стараться хоть как излагать мысли НЕ ТАК, но ничего не выйдет, потомучто мозг у тебя один. В любом твоем фейке будет НАСТОЯЩАЯ часть ТЕБЯ.

P.S. В реале ты зануда)) 100% :Wink: 
Потому что делаешь акценты на те детали, на которые незануда делать не станет

----------


## Daff

> А, да тут была где-то моя темка, но многое уже изменилось, стала опытнее и сильнее


 Нет, ты просто поумнела



> меня интересует смерть и самоубийство с эстетической стороны


 Поумнела, но не совсем...



> не собираюсь умирать естественным образом безобразной старухой лет в 80, мой предел лет 40-50


 ПОКА не собираешся

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> Ты немного не понимаешь о чем я)  Постараюсь объяснить понятней. Смотри, твой закос под таджика будет отличаться от закоса под таджика Rum или когда_уже. Ты можешь стараться хоть как излагать мысли НЕ ТАК, но ничего не выйдет, потомучто мозг у тебя один. В любом твоем фейке будет НАСТОЯЩАЯ часть ТЕБЯ.
> 
> P.S. В реале ты зануда)) 100%
> Потому что делаешь акценты на те детали, на которые незануда делать не станет


 Ну это само собой, что мой закос под таджика будет отличаться от закоса кого-либо. Но Вы всё равно не будете знать наверняка действительно ли я таджик, или же нет.
А настоящая часть будет, но ведь Вы же не знаете какая именно из них настоящая.
Ну а на счёт зануда в реале, я даже говорить ничего не стану. Ведь вполне вероятно, что моё занудство тут это очередная не правда и на деле я не зануда, но я специально веду себя как зануда, что бы у Вас сложились не те впечатления обо мне.

----------

